# Some assistance required



## Marzuq (3/1/15)

Can anyone please assist. In my absence this past week I have managed to convert a smoker to be a Vapour. Problem is while I was there he vaped on my reo grand so now I am on the hunt for a tank for him. 

Here's what I require
He wants a similar airy draw to the cyclops with both air holes open max. Must have coils that's are replaceable as he says he is too old to struggle and build coils. The Atlantis is not an option is it spits too much and I fear it will discourage him. I have gifted him my ipv2s so now just need a tank I can send to him with some coils

Any suggestions will be appreciated.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Riddle (3/1/15)

How about the Lemo. Airflow isn't too bad on it


----------



## n0ugh7_zw (3/1/15)

i've not had my atlantis spit... but what about a sub tank? thats a very flexible tank.


----------



## Marzuq (3/1/15)

@Riddle does the lemo have replaceable coils? 

The kanger subtank. I didn't not even think of that @n0ugh7_zw i will check that one out


----------



## n0ugh7_zw (3/1/15)

Lemo is rebuildable only


----------



## Bender (3/1/15)

Hey @Marzuq 
You might try the Kangertech Aerotank Mega or the Aspire K1 BVC unit and a 510 adapter.
If he wants a big tank, why not the SUBTANK?


----------



## Ollie (3/1/15)

Sounds like a tough one @Marzuq 

that ipv2s would be complete overkill for any of the regular commercial tanks.

I agree fully with @n0ugh7_zw , why not hook him up with a SubTank ang pop those 1.2ohm coils in... I know there are a few vendors that have them in stock will be open for business on the 5th.

Plus, then you get to test it too i suppose.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Marzuq (3/1/15)

Thanks @Oliver Barry i will definitely be checking out the subtank and 1.2ohm coils. If it fits the profile I will hop onto that one

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Riddle (3/1/15)

Marzuq said:


> @Riddle does the lemo have replaceable coils?
> 
> The kanger subtank. I didn't not even think of that @n0ugh7_zw i will check that one out



Apologies. I didn't read the post properly. I think the sub tank would be ideal then.


----------



## Dassie (3/1/15)

n0ugh7_zw said:


> i've not had my atlantis spit... but what about a sub tank? thats a very flexible tank.


Agree about the Atlantis - I do 3-4 tanks a day in mine, and it spits maybe once or twice in that time. Maybe it's just the juice? Might like thicker juice? Don't know.


----------



## Gamma (3/1/15)

Dassie said:


> Agree about the Atlantis - I do 3-4 tanks a day in mine, and it spits maybe once or twice in that time. Maybe it's just the juice? Might like thicker juice? Don't know.



The only time mine spits a bit is when the coil is brand new. And then its minimal.
Someone else on the forum mentioned putting in a small bit of cotton in the drip tip if it spits a lot. Will see if I can find the thread.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Marzuq (3/1/15)

Yeah I get what u guys are saying but I believe that something should work properly straight out of the box. If i have to tweak it to get it right then it's not been built properly

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Adam Ross (3/1/15)

Marzuq said:


> Can anyone please assist. In my absence this past week I have managed to convert a smoker to be a Vapour. Problem is while I was there he vaped on my reo grand so now I am on the hunt for a tank for him.
> 
> Here's what I require
> He wants a similar airy draw to the cyclops with both air holes open max. Must have coils that's are replaceable as he says he is too old to struggle and build coils. The Atlantis is not an option is it spits too much and I fear it will discourage him. I have gifted him my ipv2s so now just need a tank I can send to him with some coils
> ...


You gotta try either the Aspire Nautilus or the Aspire Atlantis (for sub-ohm). I love both of these tanks! I did reviews on both on my channel in my signature.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## n0ugh7_zw (3/1/15)

But the Atlantis does work properly out of the box. If he's going to be scared off by a few snaps crackles and pops, then maybe vaping isn't for him. Because I'll bet right now that the subtank will make noise, and maybe even spit a bit.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Dassie (3/1/15)

n0ugh7_zw said:


> But the Atlantis does work properly out of the box. If he's going to be scared off by a few snaps crackles and pops, then maybe vaping isn't for him. Because I'll be right now that the subtank will make noise, and maybe even spit a bit.


I fully agree with this - all of my clearos spit a bit, but not so as to put me off using them.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## n0ugh7_zw (3/1/15)

After all smoking is way more risky... you have ash, that can burn stuff, you have smoke that can burn your eyes like a son of a b*** what you're inhaling will kill you and you can burn yourself in so many ways.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Marzuq (3/1/15)

n0ugh7_zw said:


> But the Atlantis does work properly out of the box. If he's going to be scared off by a few snaps crackles and pops, then maybe vaping isn't for him. Because I'll bet right now that the subtank will make noise, and maybe even spit a bit.


Totally disagree. I've used many thanks and only two of them spit. The Atlantis spur so much that I sold it after 2 days. I get what you saying about spitting and yes a few crackles is fine. But with the Atlantis it was too much for even me


----------



## n0ugh7_zw (3/1/15)

Sounds like you may have gotten a dud, or it was packed with some bad coils.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Marzuq (3/1/15)

n0ugh7_zw said:


> After all smoking is way more risky... you have ash, that can burn stuff, you have smoke that can burn your eyes like a son of a b*** what you're inhaling will kill you and you can burn yourself in so many ways.



U thin you guys miss the point. I managed to get someone off stinkies. That's a win. Now to get the guy an enjoyable vape is not is not in anyway a bad thing. Comparing splitting of a tank to the harmfulness of smoking is jst not a fair comparison. It's a strange thing when u hear someone say vaping is not for someone especially when they someone has made a decision to quit smoking based on vaping


----------



## Marzuq (3/1/15)

n0ugh7_zw said:


> Sounds like you may have gotten a dud, or it was packed with some bad coils.


Very possible. I bought a spare pack of coils and those did the same. It's not for me and I wouldn't recommend it to a noob Vaper


----------



## n0ugh7_zw (3/1/15)

Fair enough


----------



## Dassie (3/1/15)

Marzuq said:


> Very possible. I bought a spare pack of coils and those did the same. It's not for me and I wouldn't recommend it to a noob Vaper


You might be right - I am not a sensitive user - the flavour and cloud makes up for a lot, but I am not still deciding and your friend is. Come to think of it, I really miss the Atlantis talking to me when I am on one of the RTAs, and they are so damn quiet! .. Anyway - hope you have luck with the Kanger Sub. Haven't tried that one.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Adam Ross (3/1/15)

Atlantis will spit a bit, but thats half the fun!!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Disagree 1


----------



## Marzuq (3/1/15)

Adam Ross said:


> Atlantis will spit a bit, but thats half the fun!!


I did not enjoy the spitting at all. Hence I sold it off so quickly and for next to nothing.


----------



## Andre (3/1/15)

I do not mind either, but HRH is a pita in this regard. If it just gurgles a bit she refuses to vape it. If it spits all hell breaks loose. So, I understand completely.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Marzuq (3/1/15)

Andre said:


> I do not mind either, but HRH is a pita in this regard. If it just gurgles a bit she refuses to vape it. If it spits all hell breaks loose. So, I understand completely.


Agreed @Andre I don't understand gurgling and often enjoy the sound of it. But spitting is a no for me

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Dassie (3/1/15)

Marzuq said:


> Agreed @Andre I don't understand gurgling and often enjoy the sound of it. But spitting is a no for me


I feel exactly like you, but about Lamas spitting. Disgusting.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## free3dom (3/1/15)

This is a very interesting problem that I became aware of recently. Besides the Atlantis (and now the SubTank) we are really lacking for very "airy" clearos. And these two are really not for new vapers. We are desparately in need of a clearo with lots of airflow and around 1.0 Ohm coils. It amazes me that there is such a gaping hole in the vaping market (there should be tons of these devices).

I just converted a smoker too and for him I had to go with the Lemo - I promised to rebuild if he was unable (he lives about 30+ km away, but I can do that every now and then), but I did show him how to re-wick it himself (I left the pre-build coil as it is very durable). This was the only viable option . That said I do think it will work out though, as re-wicking with a coil replacement every now and then should be fairly easy to maintain.

But we definitely need to find a clearo that will fit this bill. I will keep my eyes peeled, but right now I think the SubTank with 1.2 coils is the only real option with pre-built coils - I also heard of the Atlantis spitting and I don't want to put off any new vapers before they even get started, even if it is just with one or two coils.

I do hope you get it sorted out and help the smoker out

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Marzuq (3/1/15)

free3dom said:


> This is a very interesting problem that I became aware of recently. Besides the Atlantis (and now the SubTank) we are really lacking for very "airy" clearos. And these two are really not for new vapers. We are desparately in need of a clearo with lots of airflow and around 1.0 Ohm coils. It amazes me that there is such a gaping hole in the vaping market (there should be tons of these devices).
> 
> I just converted a smoker too and for him I had to go with the Lemo - I promised to rebuild if he was unable (he lives about 30+ km away, but I can do that every now and then), but I did show him how to re-wick it himself (I left the pre-build coil as it is very durable). This was the only viable option . That said I do think it will work out though, as re-wicking with a coil replacement every now and then should be fairly easy to maintain.
> 
> ...



I agree. There is a serious lack in that regard. And it's quite surprising actually.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Dubz (3/1/15)

Marzuq said:


> I agree. There is a serious lack in that regard. And it's quite surprising actually.


Have you considered the Kangertech Aerotank Mega or Aerotank V2? They have options for 1.8ohm, 1.5ohm, 1.2ohm and 0.8ohm coils.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Marzuq (3/1/15)

Dubz said:


> Have you considered the Kangertech Aerotank Mega or Aerotank V2? They have options for 1.8ohm, 1.5ohm, 1.2ohm and 0.8ohm coils.



Thanks. I will certainly be looking into those as well

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BumbleBee (3/1/15)

@Marzuq did I miss something? Why aren't you considering the Nautilus? I find it to be plenty airy

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Marzuq (3/1/15)

BumbleBee said:


> @Marzuq did I miss something? Why aren't you considering the Nautilus? I find it to be plenty airy



I have a nautilus mega and it's not as airy the the dual hole cyclops. I'm trying to get as close to a vape as he had using my reo grand and cyclops


----------



## BumbleBee (3/1/15)

Marzuq said:


> I have a nautilus mega and it's not as airy the the dual hole cyclops. I'm trying to get as close to a vape as he had using my reo grand and cyclops



Drill one of the air holes out to 2mm, if that doesn't work try 2.5mm. Just don't drill the hole you use the most.


----------



## Marzuq (3/1/15)

BumbleBee said:


> Drill one of the air holes out to 2mm, if that doesn't work try 2.5mm. Just don't drill the hole you use the most.



They guy I'm giving it to lives in Port Elizabeth so I won't be using it once I send it to him. But thanks for the advice. I will be attempting to drill the hole first thing in the morn.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

